# Keb Mo in Ottawa



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Keb Mo will be playing at the Bronson Centre on October 17th - a Saturday night.
Just letting everyone know.


----------



## flatfive (Sep 28, 2009)

I will be there ....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Dang... who is he playing with these days.... dang living in the country sucks sometimes .


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm in:thanks5qx:

edit...hmm seem to be sold out..anyone know where to get tickets?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Hope he is coming to Vancouver. Would love to see him live. You guys are lucky.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Hope he is coming to Vancouver. Would love to see him live. You guys are lucky.


Looks like you'll have to get a house in California ...


http://www.kebmo.com/site/tour


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Got my tickets today!!! Yahooooo. Lucky - I was thinking that it would be sold out. It should be a real good show.

Brian


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

Well after trying at stubbhub several times in the last week....I give up...keeps saying sold out!


----------

